# Does that fence work or distract?



## Bgagnon127 (May 28, 2011)

I like this image but I'm not sure about the fence... What do you think should I go back?


----------



## KenC (May 28, 2011)

Works for me - love the texture.  If you do go back, consider getting up just a bit higher to separate the wooden fence from the stone wall.


----------



## Scarecrow (May 28, 2011)

have to agree looks good and adds just the right touch. I did lose it for a sec in the stone wall.


----------



## Mersad (May 28, 2011)

Works very well!


----------



## piggle5 (May 29, 2011)

I really like the fence in it but like KenC said, I would try to get a different angle on it. Actually, go back, its such a cool place that you have to! Very cool photo.


----------



## Saravin (May 30, 2011)

What a cracking setting , i would take a few shots from different angles , that water wheel on the side would be great


----------



## The_Traveler (May 30, 2011)

Yes, get that damn fence out of there.
Without it, there will be the nice leading line of the stone wall and, if you can get up higher, the lawn.
The fence just makes it too busy and the tone mapping just makes every part of it say, 'look at me.  whheeee'
So, I think it needs a little simplification.

Lew


----------



## HikinMike (May 30, 2011)

It's a bit distracting for me. Nice location though!


----------



## manaheim (May 30, 2011)

Agree with Lew.  Your eyes are drawn to it very heavily and it's not the subject.  Therefore a problem.

Also... standard rule, if you have to ask the question, generally assume the worst possible answer and that's the right one.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 30, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Agree with Lew.  Your eyes are drawn to it very heavily and it's not the subject.  Therefore a problem.
> 
> Also... standard rule, if you have to ask the question, generally assume the worst possible answer and that's the right one.


That's what my gut was saying so I should listen to it. I'm going to go back. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## JBArts (May 30, 2011)

I think the fence adds a unique touch to the scene. I don't find it distracting at all. Good job on this one!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 31, 2011)

JBArts said:


> I think the fence adds a unique touch to the scene. I don't find it distracting at all. Good job on this one!



Thanks John appreciate the comment


----------



## HikinMike (May 31, 2011)

Can you get closer? I'd like to see more of the wheel/house....


----------



## Davor (May 31, 2011)

Definatly adds to the image, but like others mentioned it would have turned out much better if a wider lens was used or if you steped back a few feet.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 31, 2011)

It depends where you want the focus to be.  My eyes were drawn to the fence before I looked at the rest of the scene.  Without the fence, the focus would be on that lovely stone wall and the wheel house.  A very pretty setting :thumbup:


----------



## rambler (May 31, 2011)

If one scrolls down the page , the fence can almost be cropped out.  Try a shot from a similar angle from just the other side of the fence.  The fence does have a nice texture.  The paddle wheel is calling for a close-up!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 31, 2011)

Ok I wasn't going to show my screw up but... I took this shot at the same session but wasn't paying attention to how much that lens flare was effecting the scene so this shot is ruined. I may go back and get this shot again though.


----------



## Davor (Jun 1, 2011)

Minus the excessive lens flare its a good capture.


----------

